# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla Blues

## LindaP

Colors,......sorry about the multiple foot????. [/url]

----------


## Peter NJ

Keep them coming..So sad about the beach erosian on Upper Shoal Bay East..

----------


## GramChop

Lovely...all of them!  Just lovely, Linda!

----------


## tim

Fabulous blues!

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## MotherOcean

I could use that beach right now. Love them all and wow what a tan!!

----------


## DAL

Ahhhhh Anguilla. . .Torn between two lovers
SBH or Anguilla???? Many happy memories at both

----------

